# Who knows my engine?



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

I have an '03 Nissan Sentra GXE with a 1.8L engine. Me and a friend are having a debate right now as to which block this car contains. I say the GA18 he thinks it's the QG18DE block. Can anyone help here??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

QG18 would be the correct answer


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Being convienial about what?? And it wouldn't be hard to fukk ME up lol I just wanna make sure I got the right block before I go getting parts from sponsors and getting them all for the wrong engine. And does anyone know where I CAN get aftermarket parts for it? I'm looking to put a turbo in as well as CAI and catback system to start. And how do I tell if a strut bar will fit mine?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sanguinius said:


> Being convienial about what?? And it wouldn't be hard to fukk ME up lol I just wanna make sure I got the right block before I go getting parts from sponsors and getting them all for the wrong engine. And does anyone know where I CAN get aftermarket parts for it? I'm looking to put a turbo in as well as CAI and catback system to start. And how do I tell if a strut bar will fit mine?


Your part of a joke above..a very poor joke at that.... your name is in that because it shows "member name" in the code..in other words it has my name when I see it..

You have a QG18DE...

search around these forums and on NPM and you will find plenty of information of your motor and aftermarket parts available.

Not to sound rude, but a strut bar will fit your car if it's made to fit your car. Look for Nissan Sentra strut bars in your model years.. hint (Model years 2000 to current are B15's)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sanguinius said:


> before I go getting parts from sponsors and getting them all for the wrong engine. And does anyone know where I CAN get aftermarket parts for it? I'm looking to put a turbo in as well as CAI and catback system to start. And how do I tell if a strut bar will fit mine?



I've got a couple questions for you:

1) Sponsors? Please tell me who sponsors a stock car.............nobody! Except for Sport Compact Pro (which is a SCAM)

2) You want to put a Turbo with a CAI in? How do you plan to do that? 

I suggest you spend some time in the QG18DE forum and reading Nissan Performance Mag to grasp some concepts that you clearly have incorrect.

When I say research, I mean it.


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

You have a QG18DE in your car (your car is a B15 Sentra). The older B14 generation Sentra had the GA16DE. As far as I know, the GA series never reached 1.8 liters here in the USA. The QG18DE didn't get a lot of attention from aftermarket companies when it first came out, but now it's starting to receive support. With the parts that are out now, you can get most of the common bolt-on mods for your car, and more are on the way.

If you're really interested in learning about your car, read about the Project QG18DE Sentra on NissanPerformanceMag.com, and check out B15Sentra.net for help with mods and stuff. There are lots of guys on B15Sentra who have the same engine as you, and there are also a lot of guys there who have the SE-R with the QR25 engine, but they'll be glad to help you out if they can.

Once you've done some research, if you REALLY think you want to go turbo with your QG, I suggest you talk to Chimmike (that's his user name) over on B15Sentra.net. He's a search nazi, so he can seem a little harsh if you ask a lot of noob questions, but he's got some experience with forced induction on the QG18, so he's worth talking to if you're serious about going turbo.


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Lol. I didn't realize that Chimmike posted RIGHT above me. I forgot he was a member here too.

Anyway, that's the guy I was talking about. As you can see, you should know what you're talking about before you start pestering him with questions, but once you feel ready and SERIOUS about a turbo project for your QG, you might want to contact him again.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

See and this is why I wanna ask questions before bothering getting parts. I don't know much about the whole nitrous/turbo scene. What will give decent gains for the effort and what will damage the engine ultimately costing more in repairs for the trouble. I know the basics on how an engine works and wha makes 'em tick but all my knowledge is focused towards the old V8's not the new computer driven 4 bangers. So I am looking to figure out what will work and what won't as well as find out an approximation of the gains different things will give me.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh and with the strut bar thing I have YET to find one made to fit my car  I see ones for Civics and integra's and all those POS's all the time never anything for the newer sentras. :balls:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Sanguinius said:


> Oh and with the strut bar thing I have YET to find one made to fit my car  I see ones for Civics and integra's and all those POS's all the time never anything for the newer sentras. :balls:


then you're looking in all the wrong places, they make them, just SEARCH, there are posts about them..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

[email protected]$$-cracka said:


> ha, ha...joke's on me. Stoopid noob :cheers: good one Mr. cHoPs


If you want to joke around then go to OT... 

This guy needed help on his car. that's what this forum is intended for.. Take the off topic crap to OT.


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Sanguinius said:


> Oh and with the strut bar thing I have YET to find one made to fit my car  I see ones for Civics and integra's and all those POS's all the time never anything for the newer sentras. :balls:


Here's the one I actually have on my Sentra:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7959089745&category=33591&sspagename=WDVW

Here it is at the company's website:
http://www.meganracing.com/products/product_detail.asp?prodid=169

You can also check eBay for more options.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

spirosentra said:


> Here's the one I actually have on my Sentra:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7959089745&category=33591&sspagename=WDVW
> 
> Here it is at the company's website:
> ...


Thanks for the links VERY much helpful. As I said I'm looking for what I can and can't do up and downs to all aspects of what I'm doing before getting any parts (YES that means I come here to ask for help doing the RESEARCH before wasting $ time and heartache on this machine)


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Sanguinius said:


> Thanks for the links VERY much helpful. As I said I'm looking for what I can and can't do up and downs to all aspects of what I'm doing before getting any parts (YES that means I come here to ask for help doing the RESEARCH before wasting $ time and heartache on this machine)


A lot of QR25 guys (SE-R and Spec-V) will try to tell you not to waste your time. They'll tell you just to trade your QG18 in for a QR25 powered car. I may be biased, since I own a QG18 myself, but I say they're wrong. Import tuning is all about doing what you can with what you have, and you have a QG18.

If you want to do regular bolt on mods like an aftermarket intake, header, exhaust, and crank pulley, all of those parts are available for the QG right now. Hopefully soon, we'll have more aggressive cams available too (don't hold your breath... it's gonna be a little while).

As far as your suspension goes, you've got plenty of options. There are a growing number of parts specifically for the QG18 Sentra models, but you can often use parts meant for the "sportier" Sentra models powered by the QR25. Suspension parts for the SE-R/Spec-V won't always bolt up directly to your car, but usually it only requires a little bit of modification; for example, if you want to use Spec-V dampers, you need to get Spec-V upper mounts to go with them, but then it's a fairly easy install.

Earlier, you mentioned damaging your engine with a turbo or nitrous oxide. It is VERY possible to damage ANY engine with a turbo or nitrous setup if you don't build and tune the setup properly. If you're willing to spend the time and money to tune your car properly, then you can enjoy forced induction (and crazy-stupid speed) safely.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

spirosentra said:


> A lot of QR25 guys (SE-R and Spec-V) will try to tell you not to waste your time. They'll tell you just to trade your QG18 in for a QR25 powered car. I may be biased, since I own a QG18 myself, but I say they're wrong. Import tuning is all about doing what you can with what you have, and you have a QG18.
> 
> If you want to do regular bolt on mods like an aftermarket intake, header, exhaust, and crank pulley, all of those parts are available for the QG right now. Hopefully soon, we'll have more aggressive cams available too (don't hold your breath... it's gonna be a little while).
> 
> ...


I dont think QR guys would say buy a QR powered car. IIRC the QG is iron blocked. If anything in terms of engine swaps, going for an SR20 is the way to go. Considering NPM (Mr. Hall himself) is beginning to take the QG to the limit, I think keeping the QG is modifying it is definately the way to go.

Also, it looks like you are in VA, and so is JGY Customs. I am sure they would be a great resource to get parts and services from for a project.


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I dont think QR guys would say buy a QR powered car...


I'm just speaking from experience. Over on b15sentra.net, telling QG owners who want power to trade their cars for Specs seems to be every QR owner's favorite passtime.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

NickZac said:


> I dont think QR guys would say buy a QR powered car. IIRC the QG is iron blocked. If anything in terms of engine swaps, going for an SR20 is the way to go. Considering NPM (Mr. Hall himself) is beginning to take the QG to the limit, I think keeping the QG is modifying it is definately the way to go.
> 
> Also, it looks like you are in VA, and so is JGY Customs. I am sure they would be a great resource to get parts and services from for a project.


Well I'm not looking to do an engine swap. A bit too pricey there LOL. Yes I AM in VA in the Hampton Roads area. Where is this JGY Customs located? 
In response to the suspension part of the previous reply I'm not seeking a Spec V SE-R setup at all in that area. What I want to look into is going with airbags. I acctually have been planning the electrical for my whole car quite a bit and intend to install a small compressor where the spare tire USED to be also considering installing it on the side of the trunk and closing it off so it can't be seen then have a similar setup on the other side with a secondary battery. But that's all currently speculation and not definate yet.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

And as far as airbags, the Spec has them lol. Otherwise I would not have bought an SE-R.

http://jgycustoms.com


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Nick i think he means AIRBAG SUSPENSION


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

SR20dee said:


> Nick i think he means AIRBAG SUSPENSION


Yeah I was refering to an airbag suspension... I think safety requirements actually call for ALL cars manufactured after a certain date (I think it was somewhere in the 90's) to have at least a drivers side airbag. Though I'm not sure about the whole safety law thing LOL.


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Sanguinius said:


> Yeah I was refering to an airbag suspension... I think safety requirements actually call for ALL cars manufactured after a certain date (I think it was somewhere in the 90's) to have at least a drivers side airbag. Though I'm not sure about the whole safety law thing LOL.


Well... you can bag any car. I've seen a Hyundai Sonata on airbags. I guess you're trying to build a show car, not improve performance...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i know a guy over on b15sentra bagged his car, and not long after it snapped his control arms.

why in God's name would you bag an import anyways? Just wondering.....


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

chimmike said:


> i know a guy over on b15sentra bagged his car, and not long after it snapped his control arms.
> 
> why in God's name would you bag an import anyways? Just wondering.....


More for convienience and show than actual use. I'd like to bag my B15 so that when I go to shows I can floor it and when I leave I can get a normal ride hieght.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why floor it though? IMO, and most others will tell you, an import floored doesn't look all that good..............

besides..what happens when one of the bags blows? It happens a lot, lol. One bag blows, one side is slammed to the ground, and you're screwed.

Invest in some good coilovers like Tein SS. Costs less than bagging, prolly ride and handle better, and you can still slam it and return to a good ride height fairly easily.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

spirosentra said:


> A lot of QR25 guys (SE-R and Spec-V) will try to tell you not to waste your time. They'll tell you just to trade your QG18 in for a QR25 powered car. I may be biased, since I own a QG18 myself, but I say they're wrong. Import tuning is all about doing what you can with what you have, and you have a QG18.
> 
> If you want to do regular bolt on mods like an aftermarket intake, header, exhaust, and crank pulley, all of those parts are available for the QG right now. Hopefully soon, we'll have more aggressive cams available too (don't hold your breath... it's gonna be a little while).
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. When i first joined in 04 i had a 2001 sentra gxe and all i got was shit for have a QG. No one would help me figure shit out , except chimike ,that guy has been here forever..... anyway , i got my spec-v finally and its a different world. I personally am very glad i made the switch to the QR. :givebeer:


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> why floor it though? IMO, and most others will tell you, an import floored doesn't look all that good..............
> 
> besides..what happens when one of the bags blows? It happens a lot, lol. One bag blows, one side is slammed to the ground, and you're screwed.
> 
> Invest in some good coilovers like Tein SS. Costs less than bagging, prolly ride and handle better, and you can still slam it and return to a good ride height fairly easily.




i can't even immagine a sentra slammed.... i just don't know what to say to that :thumbdwn:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Sanguinius said:


> I have an '03 Nissan Sentra GXE with a 1.8L engine. Me and a friend are having a debate right now as to which block this car contains. I say the GA18 he thinks it's the QG18DE block. Can anyone help here??


Sure, your dealer can. You know, the guys who sold you the car. And if by chance you bought it second hand, I'm sure that the folks at Nissan could be pursuaded to treating you like a customer.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> Sure, your dealer can. You know, the guys who sold you the car. And if by chance you bought it second hand, I'm sure that the folks at Nissan could be pursuaded to treating you like a customer.




umm, in case u didnt read the whole thread...the question has been answered. oh, and a lot of the times, people at the dealerships dont even have a clue what theyre dealing with. i'll give u an example..i buy strictly oem oil filters(for obvious reasons) and when i go in and tell them i need an oil filter for my sr20, they ask the typical "1.6 or 2.0"...even when i had my ga16...same thing..they never knew any cars by its code.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

chimmike said:


> why floor it though? IMO, and most others will tell you, an import floored doesn't look all that good..............
> 
> besides..what happens when one of the bags blows? It happens a lot, lol. One bag blows, one side is slammed to the ground, and you're screwed.
> 
> Invest in some good coilovers like Tein SS. Costs less than bagging, prolly ride and handle better, and you can still slam it and return to a good ride height fairly easily.


I never realized that the bags were THAT unreliable. I had figured it would just be interesting show wise to be able to roll in and have the car drop to the ground when I turn the car off then come back up when I went to leave without having to deal w wrenches and adjustments and having to worry about making sure all 4 are the same height.


----------

